# free trip



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

No takers on my post for the trip this Wednesday so far. 

I really want to get out this week, but dont really like going out alone and having the boat empty while I'm diving. 

So if anyone is interested in bubble watching/fishing while I dive, this is a free trip to you. Just need to Bring your own food and ice.

If you are a fisherman and are willing to bring your own marker buoy (I lost mine at the Tenneco a few weeks ago), I will anchor away from the wrecks and drift back to your marker. Then you are free to fish while I dive, just remeber that we will be hitting several different spots. I dont have rod holders, so you'll have to figure out how to get all that worked out.

If you are a diver/spearer then just bring your gear and lets go kill some fish. 

I plan on hitting the Tenneco and some other locations in that area. We will leave from Mac's Marina at 5:00 am.

If interested, give me a call.

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

man what an offer! i bet sniperspearit will chim in on this on.

good luck with yourtrip


----------



## backyardboys (Aug 31, 2008)

Would love to go. Maybe the next time you post, I will have rods and gear. I will look for this to run again. Don't dive anymore but love to fish and completed Divemaster rating before I went to Bimini and got spoiled by the visibility. I will be on the lookout for another Wed. trip. Thanks and good hunting.


----------

